# New Challenges!



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello Guys and Dolls,..

For those of you who love a challenge and are wondering where the monthly challenges went, we will be going back to the monthly challenges beginning September 1st! So make sure you check it out,....

Any additional challenge ideas are welcome!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay I love the challenge threads. And I don't know if you all are looking for suggestions but with all the victorian looks abounding in fashion I was thinking a Victorian challenge might be cool. Another one I thought might be fun would be a goth challenge. I don't know. things to think about.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if they've already been done before (I've only been here a few months) but I thought of two chalenges that might be fun.

1. Recreate your favorite postcard look, there is quite a few places for people to see what they look like and try to recreate them. (I wanna try the Untamed postcard myself...)

2. MAC only puts face charts up for the larger collections right? So maybe everytime a new set of facecharts pops up on the site we can have a facechart challenge.

Like I said, these might have already been done, but they might be fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thank you!


----------



## glueme (Sep 1, 2006)

what about what user danger did in the fotds?  an alphabetical challenge?  Pick a letter then create a look using only products with that letter or as many products with that letter.  i think it'd be fun!


----------



## Monique_sl (Sep 2, 2006)

Recently there are some Red Lips "issues" on the FOTD forum.
Maybe it's a good time now if you can introduce "The most beautifull Red Lips" Challenge?
Then the shy girls also get an oppertunity to show their looks, not in real public but here for the members/MAC Friends....and see how beautifull Red Lips can be offcoarse

Is this an idea?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique_sl* 
_Recently there are some Red Lips "issues" on the FOTD forum.
Maybe it's a good time now if you can introduce "The most beautifull Red Lips" Challenge?
Then the shy girls also get an oppertunity to show their looks, not in real public but here for the members/MAC Friends....and see how beautifull Red Lips can be offcoarse

Is this an idea?_

 
 i second this idea!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_what about what user danger did in the fotds?  an alphabetical challenge?  Pick a letter then create a look using only products with that letter or as many products with that letter.  i think it'd be fun!_

 
Ooh, this sounds like fun!


----------



## iamlelilien (Oct 13, 2006)

I think there should be a rainbow eyes challenge... from what I've seen it's a pretty common idea on this board, but I looked over this forum and there hasn't been a challenge for it yet.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 19, 2006)

under the sea challenge!! lol i love the little mermaid..so maybe find an exotic sea creature image and somehow use that color scheme?


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 3, 2006)

What about a half-face challenge? I hope this makes sense.. but like where one half has a particular look/theme and the other is the total opposite?

I.e.: Smokey vs. Neutral, Gold vs. Silver, Matte vs. Shimmer/Glitter, Natural vs. Glam, etcetc..

Just a thought.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 13, 2006)

We need a Christmas challenge! 'Tis the season! ooh and a New Years Eve one would be awesome as well.
PS I totally agree with Kels823's idea..


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 1, 2007)

oh i think a super bowl challenage would be super fun we wont have much time but its coming up quick and soon


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Feb 24, 2007)

JUNGLE CHALLENGE!


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I'm not sure if they've already been done before (I've only been here a few months) but I thought of two chalenges that might be fun.

1. Recreate your favorite postcard look, there is quite a few places for people to see what they look like and try to recreate them. (I wanna try the Untamed postcard myself...)

2. MAC only puts face charts up for the larger collections right? So maybe everytime a new set of facecharts pops up on the site we can have a facechart challenge.

Like I said, these might have already been done, but they might be fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you!_

 
i really love that idea. sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 3, 2007)

what about an ugly betty challenge. lol, 
instead of making-up for beauty, make-up for ugly!!


am I making any sense? haha.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 20, 2007)

I think we should have a Bollywood challenge


----------



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_I think we should have a Bollywood challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I love this idea.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 31, 2007)

I agree for the Bollywood challenge! And I'm still throwing the "Chola Challenge" idea out there...come on yall...u know u want to! haha!


----------



## karendiane (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd love to see a Amy Winehouse challange!  I think that would be cool and fun - heck I might even have to post. LOL.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 30, 2007)

I think a "Sport Team" challenge would be fun! Represent the team, mascot and team color. It could be any sports like football, basketball, baseball, softball, and etc. What do you guys think?

Here's a cheerleader for ya ladies! 





Go New Orleans Saints!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

i'd like to see more one palette looks - magi did a fantastic job here. 

my sisters started me off with some palettes (back in 2004) because i was back in school and couldn't afford to splurge on MAC.  

even if you don't have premade palettes, i think to use colors set in one palette would be great. 

you could pick any set palette - just specify and do looks based off that.  you're limited to using shadows from 1 set......challenging right?  yet this would be so helpful to those who can't afford all the different pots and pans and end up opting for the palettes.  also this would be great for those travelers who want to be minimalists and carry only 1 or 2 small palettes.


----------



## Arachne911 (Sep 7, 2007)

Such great idea's!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This sounds like so much fun. Sometimes I get bored with the same old look or get in a hurry with all these kids and do the same look over and over. I think this will be so much fun for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy I found this place


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 21, 2007)

How about and autumn colours challenge? Like you could use the changing colours of leaves and stuff like that for inspiration. 

Or you could do something like trends through the decades like a 30's look, 40's look, 50's etc. Or an Old Hollywood Glamour Challenge as that looks really in at the moment.


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_What about a half-face challenge? I hope this makes sense.. but like where one half has a particular look/theme and the other is the total opposite?

I.e.: Smokey vs. Neutral, Gold vs. Silver, Matte vs. Shimmer/Glitter, Natural vs. Glam, etcetc.._

 
I love this idea!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

Apologies if this sounds daft or has been done before -i'm new to this whole makeup challenges thing!

My thought was mythical creatures -i've seen an animal-themed challenge here, but how about something more fantastical?

It'd be great to see everyone's take on a dragon, phoenix, sphinx, unicorn..... Some opportunity to be really creative n arty??


----------



## translucentsky (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_What about a half-face challenge? I hope this makes sense.. but like where one half has a particular look/theme and the other is the total opposite?

I.e.: Smokey vs. Neutral, Gold vs. Silver, Matte vs. Shimmer/Glitter, Natural vs. Glam, etcetc..

Just a thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think this would be a great challenge!


----------



## Pimpinett (May 15, 2008)

The Bratz doll challenge made me think of the Living Dead Dolls (click Archives in the menu for pictures) - it would be so much fun to see you recreate them!


----------



## laneyyy (May 27, 2008)

Drag Makeup!!! I think that would be so much fun to do!!! Haha...


----------



## Devon (Jun 5, 2008)

celebrity challenge! Why not?

We could post a celeb's photo and our how to.


----------



## taitu101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laneyyy* 

 
_Drag Makeup!!! I think that would be so much fun to do!!! Haha..._


----------



## alienman (Jul 21, 2008)

ahaha drag makeup DOES sound like fun!


----------



## yummiebitez (Jul 21, 2008)

I just can't wait on what's the upcoming challenge. I'll try to participate this time


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't wait to start participating in these!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know if any of you guys noticed, but glittergoddess27 made this original post in 2006 >.<
You guys who had recently responded, I just made a thread on getting monthly challenges started again. Maybe we could collaborate and get some ideas on how this whole things should work over there.


----------

